# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  حقيبة الفن  الجزء الثانى

## محجوب الخير

*الشاعر الكبير ( سيد عبد  العزيز ) .....
وقصيدته  الرائعةيا مداعب الغصن  الرطيب .... 
ألفها فى إحدى الحسان  بأمدرمان بحى المسالمة ...
.. رآها وهى تداعب غصناً  فى يدها ....
وقد بهره جمالها  ورقتها ... فسطر لنا هذه الدرر  ...
------------------------------------------------

 (  يا مداعب الغصن الرطيب ) 

********************
يا مداعب الغصن الرطيب 
فى بنانك ازدهت  الزهور 
زادت جمال ونضار  وطيب 
0 
يالمنظرك للعين  يطيب 
تبدل الظلمات  بنور 
وتبدل الأحزان  سرور 
إن شافك المرضان  يطيب 
0
تعجبنى والشىء  العجيب 
هادي وأليف ماك  النفور 
بى عفتك صنت  السفور 
والحسن والأصل  النجيب 
0 
أنا وإنت فى الروض يا  حبيب 
راق النسيم وحلى  للمرور 
بقى أحلى من ساعة  السرور 
وأدق من فهم  اللبيب 
0
والروضة فى موقع  خصيب 
حضنوها واتلافوا  النهور 
ترى فيها أنواع  الزهور 
من كل لون أخدت  نصيب 
0
يانع ثمارها ونص  وطيب 
أِبه بربات  الخدور 
الإنبرجن فى يوم  حبور 
زادن جمال ونضار  وطيب 
0 
فى الروض غنى  العندليب 
ورددوا غناه  الطيور 
ترتيل أناشيد  الحبور 
وفتيانها يوم عيد  الصليب 
0
دنت الثريا بقت  قريب 
بين السلوك فى تانى  دور 
فى ثانية كم سطعت  بدور 
وأهلة كان نوعن  غريب 
0
شىء ينعش الروح فى  الأديب 
ويحيى روح ميت  الشعور 
للقاك تنشرح  الصدور 
ويفرح القلب  الكئيب 
000000
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شاعر الجيلين عبد الرحمن الريح وقصيدته  الرائعة 
لى زمن  بنادى .... 
والتى يقول  فيها : 
سهرت والكواكب  تعلمت سهادي
غزال نفرت مني وجعلت قلبي  وادي 

فهل يا ترى من كان  ينادى ؟؟ 

القصيدة : لي زمن  بنادي .. 
و الشاعر :  عبدالرحمن الريح
------------------------------   لي زمن بنادي أنا للخديده  نادي
ياناس محبوبي ساكت قصد  عنادي
0
مع نزول دموعي إذا اشتعل  زنادي
لصدي عن سواه اوجه  استنادي
متين يهل هلالي واسمع  المنادي
ينادي عن حبيبي يقول ترك  عنادي
0
بسامحه لو ازاني ولو خلف  معادي
حبيبي لو هجرني بحبه ما  بعادي
أحب تملي قربه ويحب دوام  بعادي
منعني عن وصاله وشمت  الأعادي
0
قولي كيف بينجح مع الخدود  جهادي
ما دام سمر عيونك مضيع  اجتهادي
من الحميم شرابي ومن الجحيم  مهادي
سهرت والكواكب تعلمت  سهادي
0
جميل وصف جمالك يحير  الشوادي
غزال نفرت مني وجعلت قلبي  وادي
تجيني لو أقبل خدودك  النوادي
أذوب من اللطافة ويذوب معاك  فؤادي
0
أراك اسرت قلبي وملكته في  الأيادي
أراك نفور وجافي وبعيد عن  اصطيادي
بعيد وصف جمالك ومن الهوى  ازديادي
جمال خلاف جمالك دا عندي شيء  اعتيادي

*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*كمل كمل اتحفنا
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*القصيده الرابعة والثلاثون 

القصيد الرائعة  ( شقيقة البــــــدرى  )
للشاعر العملاق : صالح عبد السيد ( أبو  صلاح  )
والتى يقول فيها  : 
طوفان دمعي ما طفا جمري  --- علمـــت النويح للقمري 
تسبى الحور دقاق الخصرى  --- يا ملكة جمــال العصري
-------------------------------------------------------- شقيقة البــــــدرى 00 شوفة  الفرضه ليلة قدري 

الهبى يا حرائق صدري  00 فيضي يا دموعي انحدري 

مستلمة الفؤاد من بدري  00 سليبه الجته لـــيه لا ادري

فوق لي عيوني تردى تصدري 00 جوه كلاي  ضاربه الخدرى

كيل في الغــرام على قدري 00 سألك بالعيون  لا تعذري

زودي ناري قللي صبري 00 جمّرى قلبي كي  تختبري

إنما يصفى زى التبـــرى 00عــنك يا  جـــروح لا تبرى 

طيبك بالنســـائم  يســـرى 00 شـــم نفحاته يجبر كسرى

قابل بى غرامي وحسري 00 بس بى موتى عاد لا  تجسري

رد خـــديده فلق الفجــرى 00 قال إن مت  إيه البجـــرى

يا خد مين الهداك على  زجري 00 أفضل موتى من نار  هجري

عبدا بالمحاسن  مشــــرى 00 في الحـب موتى عزى  وفشرى

للعازل جزء من عشري 00كــــل الباقـــي ليك  ابشــــري

عينيك بالدعج لي تزري 00 خـــدك ما هو قابل  عذري

خصرك رمحه يقصد حزري  00يرجــع به الصـــدر  تنقـــدرى

تتجـــلى وتميلي تخــترى  00في ليل الشــعر  تنستـــرى

رائعة وسابحة تندى  وتترى 00 من تقل الـــردف  تنبتـــرى

ما سلمه وصغيرة القصرى  00ما الشاشاله حسن  البصري

تسبى الحور دقاق الخصرى  00يا ملكة جمــال  العصري

طوفان دمعي ما طفا جمري  00علمـــت النويح  للقمري

بائع في غرامـــك عمري  00ليك الطاعة زى ما  تامرى

يا ريحان فؤادي وعطري  00يازهيرة صيامي  وفطري 

تلصفى نايره تنعمي  وتطرى 00ناسية البى لي متين  تطرى 

يا عناب ســـناى  البكري 00 يا سقمي وشفاى  وسكري 

يا الفى تيهك اصحي  افكرى 00رجعى قلبي واقبلي  شكري

000------------------------00------------
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*القصيده الخامسه والثلاثون


الشاعر : محمد ود الرضي 
والقصيدة : الناحر فؤادي
والفنان : خضر بشير 
**..............*...............** الناحر فؤادي مولع جوفي  حر
أضرم نار وجدي نسام  السحر

0-0  
دامع لج طرفي يا أب طرفا  سحر
والبسم المفلج للأكباد  نحر
لا يبرد حميمي لو احسى  البحر
دارى وماك مدارى يا سمح  النحر

0-0  
أبصر طرفي طرفك حكى طرفي  المطر
وقلبي كأنه طيره خافق  وانفطر
احذروا يا أحبه حب الريم  خطر
يكفى البىّ حاصل من حالي  الفطر
0-0

بان لي عيني شخصك والنوم  أنحجر
والمايق تملّى غير خاطري  انفجر
من فولاذ قليبك وكبدك من  حجر
ما أحلاك عندي إن زر أو  هجر

0-0
الكتف المهدل والجسم  الإنتبر
والصاد والمزمزم والغيم  والتبر
والضهر المتنى والتيه يا  الابر
ده الخلانى ساهر ماء عينى  تبر
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*القصيده السادسه والثلاثون 

......إليكم  قصة قصيدة (قـلبي هـمالو) ----- 
للشاعر  الفذ صالح عبد السيد الملقب بأبو  صلاح )
والتى  جاءت حسب ما يروى عنها .....
--------------------------------------  
عندما  كان هو وآخرين بمنطقة النيل الأبيض جوار ( قرية ود الزاكى )التى على  النيل ,,,
وقصته  من الحسناء التى تسمى ( الفريع ) والتى جاء ذكرها فى هذا  المقطع 
( يافريع  ياسمين متكي في رمالو )...
وذلك  عندما نادتها إحداهن بإسمها فإلتقط شاعرنا الإسم وذكره فى صدر  القصيدة ... 
وقد  كان قد سألها عن جلب الماء من البحر وبعد منازلهم عن البحر وقد إنتهز هذه الفرصة  قبل مجيئهن ..
عندما  كانت متكية على الرمال فى إنتظار زميلاتها .... 
إلى  أن نادتها إحداهن لتقطع للشاعر سيل أسئلته وتحرمه من التمعن والتمتع بجمالها  الفطرى !! 
ويمكن  أن تقرأ القصيدة بطريقتين حسب الرواة :
قلبى(  هام مالو) أو( قلبى همالو) ....
والقصيدة  تحكى عن نفسها بإسلوب رائع منمق كأنها لوحة رسام :
**.................................**.............  .  ............**..................................** قـلبي  هـمالو خـديدك وجـمالو .. مـعذب فـي هـواك مـالو
بـدر  حـسنك لاح والـقليب مالو .. لي هواك وشوق قلبي عمالو
يافريع  ياسمين متكي في رمالو .. قولي عاشقك وين ضاعت آمالو
شـعره  حـاك الـغيم حاجبه هلالو .. فر بسمه غيم والبروق لألو
مـافي  مـانع لـو مـوتي حلالو .. نهدو جوز تفاح صدره لو لالو
الشادن  المحكول قلبي يصبالو .. وأخشى من لحظه ومن رمي نبالو
كـم  جـريح لـسهام عينه ضاربالو .. وبيه لايدري ولا علي بالو
الـجوهر  الـفردي الـما إتلقي مثالو .. ليه قلبي يلين وقلبو  يقسالو
حبه  صبحني وحسنه مسالو .. غير رشيم في خدوده دموعي ماسالو
خصره  ناحل زاد جسمي إنحالو .. طرفه ناعس نام وطرفي يصحالو
الـفريع  الـلان دمـعي سحالو .. يانسيم أرجوك شوفه كيف حالو
فـي  الـنجوم مرفوع مجده يبنالو .. بين سماك أعزل حظي مانالو
وحـرسه  حـولو يدور إستعدالو .. والبدر لو غاب يضوي في بدالو

**-----------------------------**---------------------------**
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*السابعه والثلاثون
..  الشاعر  العملاق صالح عبد السيد الملقب ب.. 
( أبو  صلاح ) هو من فطاحلة شعراء الحقيبة ... دون  منازع .... 
حيث  يمتاز بمدرسة متفردة فى نظم الشعر الفصيح والدارجى من نوع السهل  الممتنع ... 
وقد  بذ شعراء الحقيبة فى الكثير من قصائده التى تصعب عليهم  مجاراتها ... 
ومعظم  قصائده تمتاز بالوصف الجميل الراقى ... 
وتتقبلها  النفس بكل أريحية وتشوق لمعرفة المعانىالتى  يرمى إليها .... و ما بين السطور ... 
ومن  هذه القصائد :

------------------- *  ضامر  قوامك لان  *
.....................................

ضامر  قوامك لان 
قلبك  قسى وجافيت ليه يا جدي الغزلان 
أسهرت  جفني ملان 
يذرف  دمع نازل كالمزن في الهملان 
ما  بصح ليه يا فلان 
طرفك  دوام ناعس وأنا طرفي ما غفلان 
ظهرت  شكلك بان 
كوكب  منير أشرق من فوق غصين البان 
كم  ليك محب تعبان 
درب  العشق ساهل ودرب الوصال صعبان 
كالظبية  في اللفتان 
أما  الخديد ناعم ذي زهرة البستان 
تجد  الطباع آمن 
وحسن  بديع رائع منظر جميل فنان 
لا  يحصى وصفه لسان 
وجهك  بدر كامل من البدور إحسان 
ما  قصدي فيك لمسان 
مقصودي  بس شوفتك لا تضيعني يا إنسان 
القمري  في الأغصان 
ذكرني  ألفاظك وقلبي إنطرب فرحان 
يتواري  لي لمحان 
بروق  درر فاهك بالراح والريحان 
ليه  كفك إتحنن 
وليك  قلب قاسي ما فيه لي حنان 
يالراقص  الفنان 
حبك  ملك قلبي وجننت عقلي جنان

..................................................  .......


*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الثامنه والثلاثون 

.......  هذه  القصيدة الرائعة لإحد عباقرة الحقيبة .....

الشاعر  ( خليل فرح بدرى ) 

آداءالفنان  عبقرى الفن : إبراهيم  الكاشف -----------------------  
*** فلـق  الصبـاح  ***
........................................

فَلَق  الصباح قـول لى أهـو نورك لاح خِلِّى
يا  خفيــف الــروح هــو هـــذا نـداك أم نــدى الأزهــار

من  جنان رضـوان أصلك لـذا كـل ربيع فصلك
اتـنـفــس  فــوح تتـنـفــس نـــاس
وريـــاض  وبحـــارما ألذّ نسيـم وصلــك
مـا  رأيت يا جميل مثلك

يـا  بليــل السُّــوح هــو هـــذا نــداك
أم  هـوى الأسحــار أنت روضة وليك زهرة
والا  كوكب وليك بهرة 

ضمخــوك  للجبيــــر زعفران وعبيـــر
إنتَ  نـار فـى بهــار
صَبّـغْ  الخـدين حُمرة بعد ساعة تشوف صفرة
الإصفـرار  ده كتيـر أخجلـوك يـا أميـر
والّــ  نُمّــت نهـار

صبح  البُستـان شايل شجـر الرمـان مايل
السُــلافْ  فى الدِنـــان والكنـــار فى حنـــان 
والهِــزار  فى هِــــزار

إنتَ  كالطـاؤوس خــائـل كبرياءك وفيـك خــايل
أنـزل  إنـــت كمـــان غـّن قـول يـا زمـــان
ويـــن  حبـيـبــى آذار 

مــا  عرفنا عدوك زاهــل والا لِسَّـه غُـــلام جاهل
مُتَهـــلل  صيـــــف شِتـــا عنــدك كيـــف
فــى  اللـــعب بالنــار

فـى  لهيبــك أشـوف ساحل كالفــراشة أجيــك راحل
أنــا  خــــايف كيـــف يــا لطيـــف الطيـف
أهــوى  وابقــى فـى نــار

فلــق  الصبــاح نّـــوَّرلــى نحــور الغِيــد صَـوَّر
جميعَـــنْ  فـى الـــدورمِــن خــدود وبـــــدور
صَــدَفَـــه  و مُحَّـــارْ

عَـزَّة  شُـوفى الحــوش نوَّربــى نجــوم الليـــل غَـوَّر
يـــا  صبــاح النــــور علـــى العيـــون الحـــورْ
والخـــديـــد  الحــــار

عَــزَّة  قـومى كفـاك نـومكوكفــانــا دلال يـــــومكْ
إنـت  يــا الكبـــرتــوك البنـــات فــاتــــــوكْ
فــى  القطــار الطـــار

عــزَّة  شُـــوفى شبــاب قــومكْ سبقـــوك علـــى كــومك 
بـــت  رجـــــال ولــــدوكْ للقبيــــلة هـــــــدوكْ
إنـــت  عِـــزْ وبفخــار 

الجمـــالْ  فـى كمــــال وصفك أدبِــك وجمـــال خِلْفــــك
الضميــــــــر  كالعــــــودْ والعيـــــون السُّـــــــود
فى  البطـــانة كُتـــــار

منزلــك  عُنْـــــوان ظــــرفك نــوريـــة يَصــون إلفــــك
زَعَلِــــكْ  يــا أم خــــــدود سَــــوِّى ليــــه حــــدود
مِنُــــه  يــا سَتَّــــار

********************.......

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*التاسعة والثلاثون    

سؤال  : من منا لا يعرف عازة الخليل  ؟؟ 
ماذا كان رد فعلها خلال الإستعمار البريطانى  ؟
وماذا كان أثرها فى إلهاب المشاعر آنذاك  ؟ 
إذا أردت معرفة هذه  الإجابات ... 
فلتستمع إلى ما خطه  الخليل :
---------------------------------  
*عازة في هواك *
للشاعر (خليل  فرح )
.............
عزة في  هواك عزة نحن الجبال 
وللبخوض صفاك عزة نحن  النبال 
0
عزة ما بنوم الليل  محــــال 
وبحسب النجوم فوق  الرحال 
خلقة الزاد كمل وأنا حالي  حال 
متين أعود أشوف ظبياتنا  الكحال
0  
عزة ما سليت وطن  الجمــال 
ولا أبتغيت بديل غير  الكمــال 
وقلبي لي سواك ما شفتو  مال 
خذيني باليمين وانا راقد  شمال 
0
عزة ما نسيت جنــة  بلال 
وملعب الشباب تحت  الظلال 
ونحن كالزهور فوق  التلال 
نتشابي للنجوم وانا ضافر  الهلال 
0
عزة جسمي صار زي  الخلال 
وحظي في الركاب صابه  الكلال 
وقلبي لسه ما عرف  الملال 
أظنه ود قبيل وكريم  الخلال 
0
عزة ما أشتهيت نوم  الحجال 
ولا السوار بكي في يمينا  جال 
وعزة في الفريق لي ضيق  مجال 
قبيلة بت قبيل ملأ الكون  رجال 
0 
عزة شفت كيف نهض  العيال 
جددوا القديم تركوا  الخيال 
روحك أم سماح سري  كالسيال 
شجوا الفؤاد حيوا محسور  الليال 
0
عزة في الفؤاد سحرك  حلال 
ونار هواك شفا وتيهك  دلال 
ودمعي في هواك حلو  كالزلال 
تزيدى كل يوم عظمة ازداد  جلال 
0 
عزة في حذا الخرطوم  قبال 
وعزة من جنان شمبات  حبال 
وعزة لي ربوع أم در  جبال 
وعزة في الفؤاد دوا يشفي  الوبال
000 -----
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*فصيده رغم اربعين 

) 
الذى  يريد أن يقول لنا شيئاً ....
فهل  يا ترى ما هو هذا الشىء ؟ 
... إنها  قصيدة غزلية لإحدى الحسان ....
ألهمته  مشاعره أن يصدح بهذه الدرر من الأوصاف الحميدة ..
لتلك  الحسناء التى سلبته لبه ... 
وقد  جاء وصفها فى نسق بديع على وزن السهل الممتنع .... 
والقصيدة  بعنوان : 
-------------------  
(  أقيس  محاسنك بمن )
------------------------

أقيس  محاسنك بمن
يالدر  الماليك تمن
نور  عينى نور الزمن
ماشفنا  فى طول الزمن
سواك  بدر فى داخل كمن
الأنوار  يتزاحمن
فى  خدودك أخدوا لأامن
ومن  فاهك يتبسمن
بروق  فى بروق يتقسمن
دى  الدنيا أم جنة عدن
شفنا  ملاك لابس بدن
إنسان  لكن مفردا
حاز  النور حاز اللدن
غصنة  مهفهف أملدا
وهيبة  أسد فى عيون شدن
يالجبرة  المازجة العجن
وجسمك  بالطيب انعجن
إذا  النسمااات بيك عرجن
طبقات  الجو يتارجحن
والأنفس  يتهيجن
إنتى  نرجس من الوسن
لعيونها  الأعين جسن
وإن  آية الحسن الأسن
وغصون  الروض يتمايسن
فى  ذالك الزى الحسن
وكل  حسن مالك حسن
روضك  زى عارضين صفن
حلاك  سحرك ماسحر فن
كواكب  النور البلصفن
بصفاتك  ما اتوصفن
بدور  الكون لو ينصفن
يسجدن  لييك وما يكونن وفن
فيك  عيون بالحسن إزدرن
ومهما  أفكارهم يكبرن
زى  حسنك ما يعبرن
مع  البدرين سيرك سرن
ومن  وزنك هن يقصرن 

****************
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*واحد واربعون


من أميز قصائد  الحقيبة على مر العصور ....
قصيدة ... قايد  الأسطول ....
للشاعرالكبير : سيد عبد  العزيز 
والتى يقول  فيها : 
( يا طلسمي المسطول  بدلي خوفي أمان )
( أنا عقلي بيك مشغول  والناس عقول ولسان )
آداء الفنان الصوفى  المعذب : بادى محمد  الطيب .....

---------------------------------------------------   (  قايد الأسطول ) 

يا قائد الأسطول تخضع  لك الفرسان
يا ذو الفخار والطول ارحم بني  الإنسان 
0
مين لى سماك يطول ما  بطولك اللمسان
معناك شرحو يطول والله يا  إنسان
ارحم كفانا مطول ياذو الحسن  واحسان
أنا عقلي بيك مشغول والناس عقول  ولسان
0
ما بنكر المعقول آمنت بى  الإيمان 
يا طلسمي المسطول بدلي خوفي  أمان
للكل سحرت عقول كانت سليمة  زمان 
انت بتحق القول قتل النفوس  حرمان
0
يا علة المعلول ضوى ليك بنان كم  من 
اسير مغلول مالاقى لحظه  حنان 
بر وعدك المحلول زى حجة الوثنان  والكان 
سهوله تلول مابدلن بى  جنان
0
يا حبيبي كون ممهول واليكن ما كان  دا 
الفى غد مجهول الماضي اسمو  الكان
نفديك شباب ووكهول ونبقى ليك  اركان 
فى بيتك المأهول ونخدم  السكان
0
يا لفي سماك مفصول تنشاف عيان  وبيان 
ما عرفنا ليك وصول وما دنيت  أحيان 
انت الخفاك وصول يعلم بك  الديان
مثلت فينا فصول لم يدركها  النسيان

------------------------------------
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اثنين واربعون 


------------------------------------ .  قصيدة  الشاعر الكبير ( سيد عبد العزيز ) الكواكب إحتفلوا بالقمر ...
عبارة  عن لوحة مصغرة توصف تجمع الحسان حول العروس فى ليلة زفافها ... 
وهى  فى أبهى زينتها وفى رقيصها.. وقد شبهها بالقمر ...
لجمال  تقاطيع وجهها الصبوح الذى حباها الله به من دون الحسان ... 
لقد  بهره جمالها وأناقتها...
فأبدع  فى وصفها وتجلى وتفوق على نفسه فى الوصف ...
كما  تجلت هى فى الرقص ....
وإليكم  القصيدة كاملة .. والحكاية  على الراوى :  
----------------------------------------------- **  الكواكب  إحتفلو بالقمر **

********************  

الكواكب  احتفلو بالقمر
أم  دي روض دريه السمر
0
أقرب  بهجة الأهيف الضمر
وديسو  للدروع قسم الخبر
طريت  شباك ورشرشو العمر
العيون  سيوف تقضي ما أمر
0
وديسو  للقدم وصل الخبر
الصدير  برز قلع وانتبر
والنهيد  رخص لسه ما جبر 
وقلبي  مالو طار هجا ما صبر 
0
ودمعي  مالو فاض شابه البحر
ما  طفى العلي من لهيبو حر
عقلي  انفقد وقلبي ما انسحر
وتدري  بالعلي نجمه السحر
0
العشق  نصيب والغرام قدر
القلوب  تطيع أمرك الصدر
ونارنا  ما انطفت وشوقنا ما فتر
ضعنا  والنفس فينا ما ندر
0
الشعر  نزل للردف ستر
وزاحم  القدم وفيه كم عثر
الصدير  قلع والردف نتر
الضمير  تعب حالتو في خطر
0
خاتم  السعود من نجم زهر
الإحتفال  ختام نور اشتهر
انتهز  فرص ويانع الزهر
وعشته  في نعيم مدة الدهر

000 
------------------
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*هلا شباب  تابعو العدد القادم الجزء الثالث
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله عليك ياودالخير على الابداع المتواصل
اسعدتنا والله وافرحتنا في الايام الحزينة دي

*

----------

